# some questions for a newbie



## barhoumeh (Mar 15, 2011)

I have many problems with linux and win, so I want to try FreeBSD, but I want to know some info. What is the minimum requirement and recommended for latest FreeBSD, and is there any ported software list, and did netgear wg111v2 work right (any one tried it)?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.



			
				barhoumeh said:
			
		

> what the minimum requirement and recommended for last free bsd


For FreeBSD itself, not much.
For the rest - desktop environment/window manager and application set - it can be anything from a few MB to hundreds of MB of memory or more, and less than 5 GB to dozens of GB of disk space. It all depends on what you choose to use.



			
				barhoumeh said:
			
		

> is there any ported software list


http://www.freebsd.org/ports/categories-grouped.html


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2011)

barhoumeh said:
			
		

> I have many problems with linux and win, so I want to try FreeBSD, but I want to know some info. What is the minimum requirement and recommended for latest FreeBSD,



Really depends on what you want to do.  It'll run on a very minimal machine.  If you want a fancy desktop environment, you need a bigger machine.  See PC-BSD if you want that kind of thing.



> and is there any ported software list,



Ports.



> and did netgear wg111v2 work right (any one tried it)?



urtw(4) supports it.  Actually, I think I've tried it but can't remember which machine it's in...


----------

